# What Race do you collect?



## Crimson_Fist_7 (Nov 28, 2008)

The name says it all.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

SM, DH and Eldar.


----------



## Crimson_Fist_7 (Nov 28, 2008)

Please vote then


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

When I put the comment in, there was not a vote! LOL. Voted.


----------



## Gul Torgo (Mar 31, 2008)

Just Chaos Marines, though I hope to start a Necron army soon.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Space Marines, Tyranids, Guard, Orks, and Witch Hunters.


----------



## Crimson_Fist_7 (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh sorry it didn't register


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Space Marines and Eldar


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Despite my username, I serve the God-Emperor these days. I'm working on collecting an entire Chapter of Space Marines, the Lions Rampant (and am closer to finished than not); I have about 2500 points' worth of Sisters of Battle from the Order of the Bloody Rose; I've got an Emperor's Fist Tank Company and a Baneblade to lead 'em, raised from Hestia VII; and assorted other Imperial odds and ends. 

I do have Chaos Space Marines as well, but they're mothballed until a Codex comes out that doesn't fundamentally piss me off. I've got upwards of ten thousand points of Sons of Horus (no cult troops, either-- it's the Black Legion done right, not Abaddon's little emo happy hour that the Black Legion has become), and about three thousand in Thousand Sons.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Marines, Hopin to do Guard next then chaos


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Marines and Guard. Sold off my Tau. Got a few dribs and drabs of other Imperial stuff, too, but not enough to say I'm collecting them.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

SM, Eldar, DH and IG.

Been collecting the former for over 20 years, the latter, the last 10 or so.


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

SoB and hoping to start a tyranid force soon.

shock and horro, no daemons yet, guess katie hasnt found it yet


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I play Necron, but dabble a bit with Chaos Daemons. There are not many Necron players in this area, but I have inspired a few people to start collecting after seeing what my army does to MEQs  Soon there will be many of us!


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

I've made a few changes to my collection over the past few months. I've still got about 1500pts of Dark Angels, but I don't play them too often these days. Somewhere around 2500pts of Tau, probably a little more. Nearly 2000pts of Tyranids. I got rid of my Witch Hunters / IG and my Chaos Marines but I never really used them anyway. 

I'd have to vote Tau but I play 'Nids just as often. Thinking of starting a Space Marine army but I still havn't checked out the new codex.


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

I collect SM and hope to start Tau after all my planned SM armies (in 30 odd years lol)


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

well so far i have about 2500 pts of DH (give or take a few hundred points)
about 3000 pts of IG, just started a CSM force and the wife has about 2500 pts of SOB's


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

With me its more what don't i collect.:grin:
I collect sm, csm, eldar, nids, daemons, necrons, guard and orks with the lowest points army being my nids with 4500 points and my sm being the largest at 15000 points with my guard and orks following close at 13000 each, god i've been in the hobby too long!:shok:


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

The might of the Imperial Guard for about 3 years now...


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

Imperial Guard



Eventually I want to start a Daemonhunters army, but that is a long time in coming.

Currently sitting at around 1500 points of guard, however none of it is here yet...it's all in the mail...because every postal system known to man seems to take eternity to get packages out to APO addresses...



The Emperor Protects


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

I play
Daemonhunters
Imperial Guard
Tau
Tyranids
Chaos SM
Orkz


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a Deamon hunter army, an Emporers children army, an Eldar horde, Chaos space marines to assemble, Imperial fists with a few painted and an Adeptus Mechanicus force I'm working on at the moment useing sisters of battle rules.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I have a 5000 points of Emperors Children all painted and finished. I am now working on Daemons so far I have about 1700 points but not much painted. I am planning to start a traitor guard army when the new codex comes out.


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

I play the SM (2 years) and Eldar (1 year). I am looking at getting the Tau next.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm surprised that there isn't more Tau players. I'm SM myself, looking to get myself to 1500 Points then pick another race and do the same.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

How are we supposed to devour the universe with that few Nids. Come on folks we need more bugs. *stirring bio pool* There has got to be more in here somewhere. I am sure there is a carnifex or at least a ripper swarm in here.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

CSM and Demons.. did have a Tau Army, but had to pitch them in the garbage (2000) pts worth... when we moved


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Technically only SM. But I'm going to collect an IG army next then most likely the Tau. Heh, I think everyone has a SM collection here at least.


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

SM: BA; CSM: WE; DH; WH; Necs

my first one though was BA.


----------



## Crimson_Fist_7 (Nov 28, 2008)

I thought more people would collect Tau! I am hoping to start a Tau army after I get at leats 2000 poits of SM.


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

My main army is currently Space Marines, but I've recently scrapped my Eldar and gone for two smaller armies of Imperial Guard and Orks respectivly. My Imperial Guard are mixed between Cadians and Vostroyans. Because they're AWESOME. So, when and if I do indeed get into Apoc, I'll have a nice mix of three different types of troops and styles to choose from.


----------



## Shaun_wi (Oct 8, 2008)

Space marines and Orks for me


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Me too. One big reason out of a couple that I want to eventually get Tau are that nobody seems to play Tau in my area. Plus I like their look a lot. Reminds me a lot of Ghost In The Shell with their crazy armor and cybernetics.


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

CSM and Orks :mrgreen:


----------



## netfoo (Dec 9, 2008)

I have always liked mannaging a few units with a lot of firepower. If I could, I'd play a Titan Legion Army, but seeing as I barely have enough to buy a small Space Marine Contingent (the basis and beginnings of my chapter) I play the space marines.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

My main army atm is Chaos Marines, (have a mad idea to eventually have four God specific armies under a Dp for each that comes together as a giant force for Apocalypse battles.) 

I also have a small force of Orks although this is more of a painting project than an army, and plan on starting Imperial Guard next year and going on previous incantations it will probably become my main army within 2yrs, with a small Marine force to support it. 

If I'm honest although I really like my Chaos, at heart I'm a Guardsman and loyal servant of the Imperium.


----------



## chaplin_magnus (Oct 1, 2007)

i have a battle co. of dark angels which is my main army. i also have about 4000 points worth of eldar. not to mention my chaos army plus a small DH army. i dont really know what im going to next, im thinking guard to tie in with my DH.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Sanguine Spectres Blood angels second founding Chapter. Going for the whole chapter. So far I have one full company and about 25% of 3 different companies. Also starting a dark eldar and witch hunters inquisitorial army.....


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Marine, IG, CSM and Tau. I'm thinking of getting a 1500 - 2000 point mob of boys the second half of next year or when I finsih the first stage of my Jade Dragon SM's.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

chaos marines all the way. one Iron Warriors Grand Company and a chapter of Word Bearers led by a Dark Apostle, unfortunately i dont use this army much anymore unless with friends im waiting for GW to bring back legion specific traits.


----------



## Semaj (Oct 14, 2008)

Salamanders FOR THE WIN! And none of this Band wagon bull either. Ive been on it sence Armageddon


----------



## Frank (Nov 2, 2007)

Marines, Eldar, Tyranids and Tau - Tau because I keep losing against them. Theres nothing better than learning how to beat an army than by using them!k:


----------



## Loran (Dec 20, 2007)

Space Marines, Chaos Space Marines, Daemonhunters, Tyranids, Chaos Daemons, Imperial Guard, Orks, Tau, Witch Hunters...

Although, that doesn't tell everything  With 9 armies of Space Marines and 9 armies of Chaos Space Marines, the number of models is huge  And anyone familiar with Space Marine fluff should realize something about 9 + 9 = 18...

And oh yeah, you forgot Ordo Xenos (even though they've got nothing more than the Deathwatch Kill-Team...) 

- Loran


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Guard for me.


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

Guard all the way!!!!
I may start and Ork army though...


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Space Marines of the Golden Eagles chapter and loving it.


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

I have a full collection of Tyranids. I can delpoy maximum of anything and everything. I have a near full collection of Necrons, a juicy size Eldar army that will probably take 2 more years to finish, and a very static no additional options 2,000 points worth of Dark Angels.

I guess all in all Tyranids are my largest collection by far. I have maximum deployment for everything


----------



## pylco (Jun 2, 2008)

Imperial Guard! but i'm waiting for the space wolves codex also...


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Haha, have a guess. . :biggrin:


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

Black Templar Space Marines


----------



## Sanguinary Dan (Feb 2, 2008)

Blood Angels (10K+), Grey Knights (<2K), DH = SoB (one squad), Eldar (1.5-2K), IG (4-5K), Tau (3K+), Necrons (built for the original WD article list) and Orks (3-4K).

Of the lot of them only the BA, IG and Orks are actively growing.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Impirial guard... OF DOOOOM!!!
And SOB's but I dont have 2 troop choices of them yet so untill christman I cant count them as an army. (Oh! And I have one Ork made out of bits from a friend spures and an old fantasy pair of legs. He's a slugga.)
Why does it not suprise me that almost 55% is space marines?


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Mostly Nids with quite a few Necrons ( Three monolithes yeah!), Starting Grey Knights and fancy pushing them into an Apocalypse size force


----------



## AVATAR OF DEATH (Aug 7, 2008)

Nids, WitchHunter and am starting to collect Deamonhunters soon


----------

